# My Xbox Live Night Logo



## science (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I have seen a few people making these and thought I could make one pretty easily, so here is the one I whipped up in about five minutes







*Posts merged*

I can change the font, not too sure if I like it or not. I just used the one JPH told me to use with the KYT sessions. Which reminds me, I need to post a new one!


----------



## JPH (Feb 13, 2009)

nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw where'd you get that font 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



amsterdam graffiti is r0x


----------



## science (Feb 13, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sum QT gave it to me


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 13, 2009)

I really do like this! But I run across the problem, which logo should I use?


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome!!!!
Thumbs up. I love the background.


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

This is nice, you did a good job on this.


----------

